# LEEDS | Projects & Construction



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Central Square | 280,000 sq ft grade A office | 13fl | U/C*


Project facts

Address: Central Square, Wellington Street, Leeds, LS1


Developer: Roydhouse Properties


Architect: DLA Design


Height: 65m


Floors: 14











*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*
Construction Updates:*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Hilton Leeds Arena | 5* Hilton Hotel | 14fl | U/C*


Project facts


Address: Portland Crescent, Leeds, West Yorkshire, LS2


Developer: GB Group


Architect: Dexter Moren 


Height: 50m


Floors: 14












*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Construction Updates:*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Victoria Gate | 1.1m sq ft Retail/Leisure |U/C*


Project facts


Address: Victoria Gate, Leeds, West Yorkshire, LS2


Developer: Hammerson


Architect: ACME


Floors Space: 1,100,000 sq ft


Use: Retail/Leisure




























*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Construction Updates:*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Wellington Place | 2.6m sq ft Office/Residential/Retail | U/C *


Project facts



Address: Wellington Place, Leeds, West Yorkshire, LS1


Developer: MEPC


Architect: Carey Jones 


Floors Space: 2,600,000 sq ft


Use: Office/Residential/Retail















*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Central Village Tower | Student Accommodation | 23fl | U/C*


Project facts


Address: Central Village Tower, Leeds, West Yorkshire, LS2


Developer: Downing 


Architect: John McAslan + Partners


Height: 70m


Floors: 23











*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Construction Updates:


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*City Square House | 170,000 sq ft grade A office | 15fl | Approved*










*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*City House | 120,000 sq ft grade A office | 15fl | Approved*










*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Merrion House | 150,000 grade A office | 12fl | Approved *










*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*GreenBank | 18fl - 8fl | Residential/Retail | Approved*




















*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Central Village Phase 3 | Student Accommodation | 17fl - 12fl | Proposed*










*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Leeds is booming. Do you guys have a list of projects going on?


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*The Laidlaw Library | Leeds University | 6fl | U/C*










*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Construction Updates: *


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Leeds City Station | New South Entrance | U/C*











*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Construction Updates:*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Leeds University enterprise hub | 70,000 sq ft | Approved*










*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*3 Sovereign Square | 93,000 sq ft | Office | Approved 
*











*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## VDB (Jun 6, 2012)

- edit


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Looking good Leeds, so much going on. Really exciting to see this turn around in all our cities.


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Whitehall | 375,000 sq ft |Grade A Office| Approved 
*



























*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*KPMG H.O | 60,000 sq ft | Office | U/C*










*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Construction Updates:


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Portland Way Hotel | Hotel | 8fl | Approved*










*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Dekota Hotel | 4* Hotel | 10fl | U/C*










*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*21 Queen Street | 50,000 sq ft | Office | U/C*










*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Quarry Hill | 220,000 sq ft Grade A Offices | Proposed *



















*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Latitude Blue | 115,000 sq ft Grade A office | 8fl | Approved *



















*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Phase One - Completed - Latitude Red:


----------



## djfusion777 (Dec 19, 2007)

Good to see so many projects advancing in Leeds.


----------



## VDB (Jun 6, 2012)

Some very good looking stuff there - I haven't seen a lot of it before!


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah it's great to see the core cities advancing again.


----------



## Y.archbog (Nov 15, 2013)

:bow: beautiful city, modern


----------



## Eno (Dec 31, 2009)

Great stuff all around.


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

Loving the updates. All looks good. I especially like 21 Queen Street - this looks gorgeous.


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Central Square | 280,000 sq ft grade A office | 13fl | U/C*












*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*
Construction Webcam:*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*1000 Apartments | Sweet Street | Proposed*
*


Renders:*











































*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Drawings:*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Clarence Wharf | Proposed *


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*One Leeds | 4m sq ft | mixed Use | Proposed*



Project facts


Location: Tetley, Leeds, West Yorkshire, LS10


Architect: Ian Simpson 


Cost: £1bn/$1.6bn


Use: 1000 apartments/ 1,000,000 sq ft Office


Floors: Up to 50 floors



Comprising a state-of-the-art World Trade Center (WTC) exhibition and conference venue, up to 1000 apartments, 1million square feet of offices, 3000 car parking spaces, a uniquely inclusive leisure proposition, two hotels (four and five-star), essential community infrastructure and amenities, cafes, restaurants and retailers.


----------



## sk327 (Feb 8, 2013)

wait, what? Are they planning to construct it if approved though or this is just a proposal like Liverpool waters?


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

sk327 said:


> wait, what? Are they planning to construct it if approved though or this is just a proposal like Liverpool waters?



They are apparently hoping to start in 2017.




> ''Mr Sims, who has invested £2m in cash in getting the project ready for planning, said One Leeds could accommodate up to 10,000 workers and residents when completed. He hopes work could start in 2017.''
> 
> “I’m passionate about seeing the former Tetley site transformed into one of the finest examples of urban regeneration in western Europe.”



We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Latitude Yellow | 180,000 sq ft Office | 10fl | Proposed*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Calls Wharf II | Residential | 8fl | Approved*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Wellington Place | 2.6m sq ft | Office/Residential/Retail | U/C*




























Construction update:




P9081480wp6 by tigerman687, on Flickr

P9081479wp6 by tigerman687, on Flickr

P9081478wp6 by tigerman687, on Flickr

P9081476wp6 by tigerman687, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*The Edge | 8fl | Student accommodation | U/C
*












Construction updates:


----------



## Leodis Loiner (Jul 5, 2011)

*Central Square* | 280,000 sq ft Grade A office | 14fl | U/C

Leeds forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525021

Official website: www.centralsquareleeds.com/


*Project facts*


Address: Central Square, Wellington Street, Leeds, LS1


Developer: Roydhouse Properties


Architect: DLA Design


Height: 65m


Floors: 14


Use: Office/Retail/Leisure/Residential


Restaurant/Bar/Leisure Space: 20,000 sq ft 








































































*Progress Update:*

Photos by tigerman:

P6092240cs by tigerman687, on Flickr

P6092249cs by tigerman687, on Flickr

P6092277cs by tigerman687, on Flickr

Photo by shed7:










Photos by Yorkshire Boy:


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Central Village Phase 3 | Student Accommodation | 17fl - 12fl | U/C *










*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Construction update:





P6152353cv3 by tigerman687, on Flickr

P6152356cv3 by tigerman687, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Victoria Gate* | 1.1m sq ft Retail/Leisure | U/C

Leeds forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=240283

Official website: http://www.victoriagate.co.uk/


*Project facts*


Address: Victoria Gate, Leeds, West Yorkshire, LS2


Developer: Hammerson


Architect: ACME


Floors Space: 1,100,000 sq ft


Retail Space: 110,000m² (incl. flagship John Lewis store)





































*Progress Update:*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*X1 Aire | 12fl | Residential | Proposed*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*New York Road Towers | 40fl, 34fl, 29fl, 23fl | Approved*

*Far East investors swoop for giant Leeds regeneration site*

A stalled regeneration site in Leeds city centre earmarked for four residential towers rising up to 40 storeys in height has been bought by a consortium of Singapore investors in one of the city's most eye-catching deals of recent years, Insider can reveal.













The consortium, led by boutique developer Heeton Holdings, has acquired a 2.45-acre mixed-use site on a plot of land off Bridge Street, once occupied by British Gas prior to its relocation to Holbeck a decade ago.

The scheme has full approval for more than one million sq ft of space, including 843 apartments, a 204-bedroom hotel, 4,300 sq ft of retail space, a gym, swimming pool and a 637-space car park. The consented scheme is arranged over four buildings, ranging from 23 to 40 storeys.

Heeton Holdings has bought the land alongside KSH Holdings, Lian Beng Group and Ryobi Kiso Holdings. The deal is the second UK investment the consortium has made in the past four months following its maiden acquisition in Hammersmith, London, in March.

"This site will be a great addition to the consortium's land bank. According to our studies, the current residential demand in the area outstrips the supply with a 99 per cent occupancy rate," said Vince Toh, chief executive of Heeton.

"There has been high demand for quality apartments in core locations close to our site. On top of that, this site can be further developed into a range of assets that can cater to the various needs of the diverse economy."

In a statement, the consortium added it would perform "extensive studies" on the plot before finalising its development plan to ensure it remains "relevant to current and long-term demand trends". However, any work is expected to take place in phases.

Choo Chee Onn, executive chairman and managing director of KSH, said: "The prime site is situated within the Leeds city centre where there is high growth potential and development flexibility. Given the right environment and proper nurturing, we are confident that this investment will bear the fruits of our labour in the future."

The consortium cited Leeds' large student population, key developments such as Trinity Leeds and the First Direct Arena, and the upcoming HS2 high speed project as being drivers behind its decision to invest in the city.

The acquired site is located towards the northern fringe of the city centre bordered by Gower Street, Regent Street, New York Road and Bridge Street, close to Hammersons' Victoria Gate.

Leeds City Council gave the green light to the proposed one million sq ft mixed-use project in May 2011, three years after Lunar Properties originally lodged the plans. Councillors approved the scheme subject to a section 106 agreement and stipulating work must start within five years.

JLL and WSB property worked on the sale.


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Kirkstall Road | 40fl, 17fl | Residential | Proposed*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Victoria gate looking better than the renders, whats with these weird boxes inputted to residential schemes lately!?


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Central Village
Student accommodation | Leeds City Centre

*Floors:* 17 - 13 | *Height:* 52m - 40m

*Current status:* Under Construction








​
Update:
P8030313cv3 by tigerman687, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Central Square
Office | Leeds City Centre

*Floors:* 14fl | *Height:* 65m

*Floor space: 280,000 sq ft*

*Current status:* Under Construction


Leeds forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525021

Official website: www.centralsquareleeds.com/

















​


P8010205cs by tigerman687, on Flickr

P8010250cs by tigerman687, on Flickr

P8010244cs by tigerman687, on Flickr

P8010188cs by tigerman687, on Flickr


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Wellington Place
Mixed Use | Leeds City Centre

*Floors:* 7fl - 17fl | *Height:* 35m - 65m

*Floor space: 2,600,000 sq ft *

*Current status:* Under Construction










​


----------



## Leodis Loiner (Jul 5, 2011)

*Victoria Gate* | 1.1m sq ft Retail/Leisure | U/C

Leeds forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=240283

Official website: http://www.victoriagate.co.uk/


*Project facts*


Address: Victoria Gate, Leeds, West Yorkshire, LS2


Developer: Hammerson


Architect: ACME


Floors Space: 1,100,000 sq ft


Retail Space: 110,000m² (incl. flagship John Lewis store)





































*Progress Update:*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*X1 Aire | 12fl | Residential | U/C*

Residential



















Update:


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*New York Road Towers | 40fl, 34fl, 29fl, 23fl | Site preparation*










Demolition underway to make way for the towers.


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Tower Works | 12fl - 8fl | Mixed Use | U/C*


----------



## Lad 2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Victoria Gate* | 1.1m sq ft Retail/Leisure | U/C

Leeds forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=240283

Official website: http://www.victoriagate.co.uk/


*Project facts*


Address: Victoria Gate, Leeds, West Yorkshire, LS2


Developer: Hammerson


Architect: ACME


Floors Space: 1,100,000 sq ft


Retail Space: 110,000m² (incl. flagship John Lewis store)




















*Progress Update:*


----------



## sk327 (Feb 8, 2013)

God can someone demolish X1 Aire already?

Are the New York Road Towers definitely getting built? I absolutely love Tower works, I think it's very classy. Victoria Gate seems pretty good too.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Victoria Gate looks so good! I can't wait to see it finished. I actually like X1 Aire


----------



## Leodis Loiner (Jul 5, 2011)

*Victoria Gate* | 1.1m sq ft Retail/Leisure | U/C

Leeds forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=240283

Official website: http://www.victoriagate.co.uk/


*Project facts*


Address: Victoria Gate, Leeds, West Yorkshire, LS2


Developer: Hammerson


Architect: ACME


Floors Space: 1,100,000 sq ft


Retail Space: 110,000m² (incl. flagship John Lewis store)





































*Progress Update:*





































Photos by tigerman:

P5122211vg by tigerman687, on Flickr

P5122220vg by tigerman687, on Flickr

P5122285vg by tigerman687, on Flickr

P5122294vg by tigerman687, on Flickr

Photo by Lad 2011:


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

Fantastic development.


----------



## Leodis Loiner (Jul 5, 2011)

*Central Square* | 280,000 sq ft Grade A office | 14fl | U/C

Leeds forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525021

Official website: www.centralsquareleeds.com/


*Project facts*


Address: Central Square, Wellington Street, Leeds, LS1


Developer: Roydhouse Properties


Architect: DLA Design


Height: 65m


Floors: 14


Use: Office/Retail/Leisure/Residential


Restaurant/Bar/Leisure Space: 20,000 sq ft 








*Progress Update:*

Photos by tigerman:

P4041742cs by tigerman687, on Flickr

P5072178cs by tigerman687, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

P5072138cs by tigerman687, on Flickr

Photos by aviator:


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Calls Wharf - 77 Units - Prep works*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*CEG South Bank - 750 Units / 100k sq m Office - Planning*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Climate Innovation District: UK's largest urban sustainable development - Phase 1 U/C *


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*City Reach - 526 Resi Units / 309 Student Units - Planning*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Cookridge Street Student Accom - *


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Dandara SouthBank - 744 Units - U/C*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Flax Place - 300 Units - Planning*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Hume House - 750 Student Units - Planning*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*INC - Pre-Planning*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Integrated City - Hotel + Residential - Phase 1 U/C*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*White Cloth Hall Refurbishment + Kirkgate Residential - Planning *


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Majestic - 66,000 sq m Office - U/C*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Merrion Centre: Merrion House redevelopment - Comp, 20 story Office tower - Proposal *


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Midland Mill - 33 story resi tower + Mill conversion - Pre-Planning*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Monk Bridge - 600 Units - Phase 1 Enabling Works*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Mustard Wharf - 250 Units - Approved*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Oakapple South Bank - 192 Units - Planning*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Q Property 18fl Student Scheme - Pre-Proposal*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Moda Living: SOYO - 515 Units + Hotel + Office - Planning*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Symons House - 23 story Student Accom - U/C*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Unite Student - 1000 Unit Student Accom - Planning*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Vastint Leeds - Mixed Use + City Park - Planning*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Vita Student - 19 Story Student Accom - U/C*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Wellington Place - 7&8 U/C*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*X1 SouthBank - 900 Units - Pre-Planning*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

Spreads out over pages 7, 8, and 9. Sorry for the mammoth post. I'll try and keep this up to date in the future.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Jack_C said:


> Spreads out over pages 7, 8, and 9. Sorry for the mammoth post. I'll try and keep this up to date in the future.


Is it a bird, Is it a plane, NO THE LEEDS THREAD IS BACK

Nice piece of work Jack, hopefully will encourage your fellow citizens to get more involved. :cheers:


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

This scheme has been recommended for approval today, with a start on site being touted for this year.



Jack_C said:


> *CEG South Bank - 750 Units / 100k sq m Office - Planning*


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

Planning app for this one in today, so we have some new renders: 



Jack_C said:


> *Q Property 18fl Student Scheme - Pre-Proposal*





shed7 said:


> Planning application in.
> 
> https://publicaccess.leeds.gov.uk/o...s.do?activeTab=documents&keyVal=P6LI1CJBFP300


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*CEG Southbank* | Holbeck LS11

Leeds forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968570

Official website: https://www.cegsouthbank.co.uk


Project facts


Address: Land at Globe Road and Water Lane, Leeds LS11

Developer: CEG

Architect: Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios

Floors: 40 | 25 | 17

Homes: 750

Floorspace: 130,000m² (GEA)

Plans for CEG Southbank have been approved by the Leeds City Plans Panel.


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*X1 SouthBank | 900 Residential Units | Holbeck*

SCC: https://bit.ly/2GCDNl6
Website: https://bit.ly/2rXL1LR


Plans submitted this week for the 900 unit residential development 
Split into 5 stages of construction with the glass tower being the last 
Construction touted to start December this year

X1 SouthBank by Jack Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Moda Living New York Square | 515 Residential Units | SOYO*

SCC: https://bit.ly/2IO6z7t
Website: https://bit.ly/2ISulPI


Planning approved this week with no conditions
Moda living will be financially supporting the WY Playhouse during redevelopment 
Contruction starting on the two 17 storey blocks next month

New York Square by Jack Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Monk Bridge Phase 2 | 357 Residential Units | West End*

SCC: https://bit.ly/2rSNreQ


Planning aplication submitted for the second phase of the Monk Bridge Development 
The scheme incorporates an old viaduct into a new public park
JV funding reportedly in place 

Monk Bridge Phase 2 by Jack Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Fifty Three Point Eight | 463 Residential Units | West End*

SCC: https://bit.ly/2k92kVX
Website: https://bit.ly/2LgDDn1


Plans submitted by BAM for a large new PRS scheme 
Replaces a previously proposed office development by BAM

53 by Jack Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Hume House | 37 storey Student Accommodation | Arena Qtr*

SCC:https://bit.ly/2rZbc45
Website: https://bit.ly/2rSHvl4


This scheme has gained a storey and is now 37 storeys tall 
Standing at 114 meters tall it will edge out Bridgewater Place to become the tallest building in Yorkshire 
Contruction due to start this year 

Hume House by Jack Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

Boring Sunday so I made this mockup of the Leeds skyline with the tall (and most likely to happen) Arena Qtr proposals:

Leeds Skyline Arena Qtr by Jack Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Great mockup Jack :cheers:

I see you are still the only contributor for this LEEDS thread ? :nuts:


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

*Midland Mill | 33 story resi tower + Mill conversion | Holbeck Urban Village*

SCC:https://bit.ly/2Lk9yXb
Website: https://bit.ly/2Ajl14n


Planning aplication submitted for residential tower and mill conversion
The tower will stand at 100m tall and feature 300+ homes
Start date unconfirmed

midland by Jack Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## Jack_C (Jul 5, 2017)

Loads more new schemes that I need to add to this page too. I'll do my best when I can find the time


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Jack_C said:


> Loads more new schemes that I need to add to this page too. I'll do my best when I can find the time


Don't forget


----------

